# LG 47LG50-ua tv



## eliang (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Guys,
Season Greeting to everyone,and hope 2012 is better.
My boss tv just lost its picture one day, its an lg 47lg50-ua 
big flat screen plasma i think , was working well then picture just went off, 
no graphics like channel number or anything of that sort just a blank screen.
i am trying to find out what board would cause it so i can try and replace it .
it has a mainboard with all the connection (EAX42405502) , then the t-con
board ( V420H1-C07 35-D020223) please advise
appreciate ur help.

thanks in advance
eliang


----------

